#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  qual bateria usar no pop

## WALLNET

ola a todos, qual melhor bateria usar no pop, quantos amperes, e qual fonte nobreq usar ?

----------


## Djaldair

Aqui utilizo Heliar Freedom de 70Ah, preço razoável e boa autonomia, tenho pop que já ficou 8 meses de up-time com placa solar, só desliguei pra fazer manutenção.

----------


## rogeriodj

> bateria tem que ser estacionaria...pode ser heliar, moura...enfim...sendo estacionaria qualquer marca é boa...
> http://www.heliar.com.br/pt-br/produtos/freedom/
> eu uso dessas...
> Anexo 52916
> 
> 
> as fontes que mais usam são da VOLT ou CCN, as duas são boas por sinal....
> http://www.ccntelecom.com.br/produto...fonte-no-break
> http://www.volt.ind.br/produtos-fontes-nobreak


Quanto vc ta pagando na moura clean slin?

----------


## rogeriodj

> @*rogeriodj*, faz 1 ano que paguei R$ 800,00...na 12MF100...nao sei quanto ta hj, e tem outra, aqui no Norte sempre é mais caro...
> uns tempos atras consegui comprar umas da OI, umas amarelas do mesmo modelo só que de 155Ah, 400 "pila" com 1 ano de uso...mas nunca mais apareceu...acho que cortaram a malandragem...heheh


Tenho medo dessas amarelas, muitos foram presos por causa delas. Mais se vc acha que ai é mais caro, é pq não comprou em goias, uma dessa moura slin ta mais de 1500 aqui...

----------


## JonasMT

*Rogeriodj*, 759,00
http://www.bateriaautomotiva.com.br/...-100Ah-12MF100

*Technorte*vc ja uso freedom para ter uma melhor comparaçao a essas moura clean slim? Visto que elas prometem ser melhores que AGM vrla.

----------


## JonasMT

> @*JonasMT*, na epoca que usei da Heliar era automotiva, entao nem da pra comparar...


Blz, mas realmente ela deve ser diferenciada pois custa o quase o dobro de uma um estacionaria moura clean ou freedom.

----------


## WALLNET

eu uso a freedom de 70ah com carregador, mas vou começar a usar fonte nobreek

----------


## rubem

Ressuscitando o tópico...

Sobre a AGM VRLA, elas não são uma boa pra energia solar ou pra nobreak, a vantagem delas está na carga ou descarga em corrente mais alta, tipo 30A de consumo numa bateria de 70Ah tá tranquilo pra elas.
(Enquanto nas estacionárias comuns (Freedom ou Moura) isso seria péssimo, mataria a bateria em 12-16 meses (Enquanto se o consumo for de 7Ah ao invez de 20 tem potencial pra durar 3x isso)

Hoje a tarde passei numa fazenda que tem energia solar por precaução, meti o multimetro nas baterias VRLA e estava lá 14V em aberto, e 8V com míseros 5W de consumo, ou seja, pelo menos 2 celulas mortas. VRLA protegida do sol, controlador de carga com LCD e outras firulas, mas a proteção pras baterias é caixa, que vira um forno de dia. NESSE ambiente uma Moura Clean, que tem vedação melhor (Plastico comum estufa com calor, liquido aumenta de volume quando esquenta, se tiver regulador comum de pressão a pressão com umidade vaza um pouco a cada dia, e vai secando a bateria a longo prazo), se sai melhor.

Fora esse problema de calor, não vejo motivo pra pagar mais caro, Freedom em ambiente ventilado, respeitando corrente baixa de carga e descarga (7Ah na carga, 0,07Ah na flutuação, 3-4Ah na descarga) a durabilidade vai dar na mesma que Moura Clean e AGM VLRA.

----------


## JonasMT

Grande Rubem, consegui a moura de 105a em cuiaba 490,00 direto na distribuidora moura. Vou usar as minhas em caixa perfuradas em baixo da sompra do painel solar. Depois da sua ultima dica desisti da vrla.

----------

